# Sistema de aire acondicionado efecto peltier



## jadolfy (Ene 16, 2007)

pues hace tiempo llego a mis manos un catalogo donde habia unos aparatos no mas grande que una caja de galletas que servian para enfriar el aire "tipo aire acondicionado" de por ejemplo el interior de una tienda de campaña o pequeños recintos cerrandos como una habitacion de no mas de 9 metros cuadrados. creo recordar que se basaban en el efecto peltier y funcionaban aceptablemente bien. 
el catalogo le perdi y ahora lo echo de menos... mmmmmmmmmm
alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar algun catalogo similar o productos del estilo


----------



## Trinquete (Feb 4, 2007)

Hola jadolfy:
Hace unos 10 años compré una celula Peltier en DIGITAL en Madrid (España),nó sé si hoy en dia tendrán ,pero si nó dispones de una fuente de alimentación potente ,creo que nó te van a gustar ,si nó mal recuerdo,cada celula consumía de 3 a 4 A/h.


----------



## heli (Feb 5, 2007)

No creo que funcionen demasiado bién para ese tipo de aplicación. Yo usé unos del tamaño que dices para refrigerar cuadros eléctricos de no más de 2 m3 y llevaban 8 células de peltier de 40x40mm más un enooorme radiador y 4 ventiladores. Además funcionan a 24V 6A. Lo que no recuerdo es el fabricante.


----------



## pedro eusebio (Ene 1, 2011)

¿Y que efectividad tienen las celulas Peltier? ¿cuantos grados logran reducir la temperatura?


----------



## MerLiNz (Ene 1, 2011)

Depende de la tª de la cara contraria (cara caliente), digamos que en la fisica el frio no existe, solo la ausencia de calor. Lo que hacen las celulas estas es transferir el calor de una cara a otra. Ahora dependiendo de las caracteristicas de la celula (de su potencia en si, y su calidad) seran capaces de intercambiar ese calor mas rapidamente o mas lentamente (como si fuese una bomba). Por ejemplo una celula de 10w tiene menos capacidad de "mover" el calor de cara a cara que una de 50w. Sin embargo uno de los principales problemas de estas celulas es que entre mas potente es, mas calor desprenden. Por ejemplo para hacer funcionar una celula de 50W necesitas disipar esos 50W de calor, y luego aparte de esos 50W si la disipacion que tienes en la cara caliente es mayor pues eso se transforma en bajar la temperatura en la otra cara.

Espero que me puedan entender, mas o menos jeje


----------



## Pablet (Ene 1, 2011)

hola jadolfy y pedro, las células peltier efectivamente se basan en el efecto peltier, que es el inverso del efecto seebeck (termopares). Lo que propones se podría hacer, y realmente funcionaria muy bien. Para saber que temperatura puedes alcanzar en cualquier datasheet, este por ejemplo, te vas a la parte deonde pone Delta de temperatura, y veras la diferencia de temperatura que puedes alcanzar con esa celula,en este casoes de hasta 75ºC, es decir, cuanto mas fria este la cara caliente de la célula, mas fria estará la parte fria, por eso es importante refrigerar bien esta cara. El mayor problema que tienen estos dispositivos es el consumo de energia, que suele ser de 50 a 100w y con tensiones relativamente pequeñas, por debajo de 15 voltios, lo que se traduce en grandes corrientes, en definitiva, que no son nada eficientes, y son realmente pequeñas. . . deberías poner bastantes para poder enfriar un habitaculo. si te interesa comprar algunas baratas, lo mejor es la tienda Asia Engineer, de ebay, por 4 dolares las tienes en casa.

Un saludo


----------



## jechu094 (Abr 9, 2011)

¿y si ponemos varias celulas en serie hasta alcanzar un voltaje mas alto?, ademas creo que son muy eficientes ya que la energia desperdiciada en  calor para a la cara caliente convirtiendose tambien en trabajo util


----------



## Scooter (Abr 9, 2011)

Son mucho menos eficientes que una máquina frigorífica convencional, ya sea de absorción o compresión. Por eso se usan tan poco.


----------



## pedro eusebio (Abr 9, 2011)

Tengo entendido que solo reducen la temperatura en 20 grados o sea que si esta haciedo una termica de 34 grados con el peltier podemos llegar a los 14 pero nunca consigue hacer hielo.


----------

